# Deer meat questions



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

First,does anyone know where you can find a chart that shows fat content of meat.Comparing chicken,pork,beef and deer meat.
Second is hanging your deer.Right now it's not cold enough but for future reference,the only place i can hang my deer is in my garage.Along with the riding mower,gas cans.and other garage fumes.Do you think the smells could affect the meat.I've neaver let one hang longer than the time it takes to quarter it up but was wondering.I'd like to let one hang for a couple of days,i've always heard it better for the meat, but don't dare leave it outside.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll get back with you on the chart I know its in one of my many magazines. I remember seeing it and showing my non deer eating wife..............Rich


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

OK I found it. Field&Stream March 2004, page 42. BEEF 6.5 % Fat. 22.0% Protein. 72mg/100g Cholesterol. 180Kcal/100g Calories. LAMB 5.7 % Fat. 20.8 Protein. 66 mg/100g Cholesterol. 167 Kcal/100g Calories. BUFFALO 1.9 % Fat. 21.7 % Protein. 62 mg/100g Cholesterol. 138 Kcal/100g Protein. WHITETAIL DEER 1.4 % Fat. 23.6 % Protein.116 mg/100g Cholesterol.149Kcal/100g Protein. MULE DEER 1.3 % Fat. 23.7 % Protein. 107 mg/100g Cholesterol. 145 Kcal/100g Calories. ELK .9 % Fat. 22.8 % Protein. 67mg/100g Cholesterol. 137 Kcal/100g Caloies. MOOSE .5 % Fat. 22.1 % Protein. 71 mg/100g Cholesterol. 130 Kcal/100g Calories........................Rich


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The aging will tenderize the meat....not necessary if you are grinding it to burger and/or sausage. Aging needs to be done between 35 and 40 degrees for a week to 10 days for deer. Need to leave the hide on and make sure you remove the tarsal glands (so I have read). Take it to a processor for the aging and then take it home and butcher if you prefer. Processor should not charge much for that. Or butcher it immediately. Do not attempt to age in conditions warmer than 40 degrees. (Ref "Dressing and Cooking Wild Game" Creative Publishing International, Minnesota, 1987)

The fumes will flavor the meat.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The problem with aging a deer hanging at your place is that you never get the right temperature to do so. The "aging" process really only occurs in a small window of temperature. I can't remember the exact numbers. But if you go above that temperature much you risk bacteria growth. If you go below that magic temperature you are really not benefitting from hanging the deer. For this reason I do not usually try to hang my deer for any extended period of time, unless you could do as was mentioned and hang him in a locker.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

These guys are right. Unless the temps are just right, it's not always worth it. If you really want to, you can quarter it and keep in a spare refrigerator for a while. That keeps it at the right temperature. Keeping the hide on and removing the tarsal glands are just myths. They have no effect on the the meat, unless you use the same knife you use to cut the tarsals to then cut meat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I like to hang my deer for at least three day if the weather cooperates. Aging the deer lets the tissue break down, and makes for more flavorful and tender steaks. If the temps don't allow for leaving the deer hang for a few days, I will butcher the deer (I do it myself), and vacuum pack it, and put it in the freezer immediately. When the time comes, I will take a package of steaks out and put them in the coldest area of the fridge. I let them slowly thaw out for a week, then add some marinade to them, let them sit overnight in the fridge, then grill them the next day.

I like to leave the skin/hide on the deer while hanging. This keeps the outer layer of flesh from drying out.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't forget also that the age of the deer, how quickly it died and main food sources for the area you shot the deer will also affect the meat. Young deer that are killed quickly really don't require aging. Older bucks and some older does could use a week or so, if the temp is right. The best venison I have had was on a goose hunt in Southern Illinois. The co-owner of the lodge ages his deer for up to 2 weeks-leaves hide on and checks for mold to grow on the rib cage. He then skins the deer, saws off the ribcage and trims off any dried meat. He is very meticulous and very careful to maitain a clean working environment. The steaks were fork tender.

Please note that he only does this when he can maintain a temp in the meat that is no higher 38-40 degrees. He keeps a stem thermometer in the hind quarter. And he does not wait until the whole thing is covered with mold, just checks it daily and processes as soon as it starts.

Anyone who has had prime rib aged 30 or even 60 days knows what this process does for tenderness!


----------

